
Things Mashable's Dying to Know About Chrome OS - HoneyAndSilicon
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/editors_pick_10_things_were_dying_to_know_about_chrome_os.php
======
FluidDjango
"Yes" to #1. I also would really like to know _how_ they intend to do the
"working offline" part. It's about time that saw some 'outside the box'
innovation... and preferably as an integral part of browser.

How it's going to be standardized across browsers (running inside diff OS)
...well, I'd like to test-drive that.

